# DIY Air Pump Holster for Tank



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I like to be really space concious. All my plugs are connected to a surge protector, all my fish accessories like food/water conditioner are in a ziplock plastic bin, and my tank is pretty well organized. After needing an air pump to power my baby brine shrimp hatcher, i didn't want to set it next to the tank or on top because it could get damaged easily. So after thinking a little I decided to make a holster for the side of the tank. This can be done with anything cube like that you want to holster to that you don't want removed. I would make more for my food, etc, but i have to removed them so it really wouldn't work like i would want. you could probably do this inside the tank as well if you wanted, like if your filter keeps falling down or you want all the tubing tied up together to keep it organized and without air tubing or whatever all over the place. anyways, check out the photos. all you need is a zip tie mount and probably at least 2 zip ties. i used two and i think it will work good. then just cut off the ends. if you have bigger stuff or smaller stuff, use less or more zip ties. anyways, let me know what you think. i don't have the airpump in yet but it will work good. these zip tie mounts can be found on amazon, or if you pm me, i can send you some really cheap because i have a ton. just let me know how many you would like. i will sell them for .10 cents a piece plus 2.00 shipping total. up to like 30 of them in one package. a lot cheaper than buying a lot if you only need a few. i can also include some zip ties, but i don't have that many of them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah i just tried this out with my air pump and it fell out. i used 3 zip ties and it stayed put, but i figured it created too much vibration for the tank and that probably isnt good for the fish so i took the whole thing down. i just set it next to my tank, it is a really small air pump. its pretty silent, not completely, but nothing worse than my filter. so if you have something that wont vibrate, i guess you could try this. use 3 zip ties instead of 2 though because it holds so much better.


----------

